# ON A CAT, AGEING



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

No, I did not write this...

ON A CAT, AGEING

He blinks upon the hearth-rug
And yawns in deep content,
Accepting all the comforts
That Providence has sent

Louder he purrs, and louder,
In one glad hymn of praise
For all the night's adventures,
For quiet, restful days

Life will go on for ever,
With all that we can wish :
Warmth and the glad procession
Of fish and milk and fish

Only - the thought disturbs him - 
He's noticed once or twice,
The times are somehow breeding
A nimbler race of mice


----------

